# Sometimes I'm a dipstick



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Today I was doing maintenance work on our JD 467 Baler ...next on the list was to check the oil in the gear case...unscrewed the dipstick and checked level...it checked out ok so screwed the dipstick back in, then decided to snug up the dipstick a little...turned the wrench a little then I heard a crack...damn hex head broke off from the threaded part of the dipstick which caused the dipstick to fall into the gear case.

Now what? Drain oil and try to fish the dipstick out with a magnet? Any other ideas?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn, that's bad luck right there.....be careful, usually runs in threes 

Sounds like a good plan....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry for bad luck. I wish you the best on fishing dipstick out but i'll guess you'll end up removing back cover. The gearbox is relative easy to R&R. I had to R&R the gearbox on my 467 this summer because some bonehead(me) didn't check to be sure slip clutch wasn't frozen(stuck) before hay season began then when a broken chain locked baler down then input shaft on gearbox broke. I was lucky neighbor had purchased a burnt 467 so he sold me gearbox from it.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Did you try just fishing with a magnet? Shouldn't need to even drain it if it's in a position to reach by magnet.


----------

